# DIOR IS A MOTHER! ✨💓 (pics inside)



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Dior welcomed 2 puppies October 8th, 2021. The birth was very smooth and there were absolutely no issues. I waited a couple days just for Dior to settle before making this post but I wanted to share with you guys how they’re doing!
Thank you to everyone and their suggestions!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Very happy things went smoothly!


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

reraven123 said:


> Very happy things went smoothly!


Thank you, me too!


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

She looks great!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

So good to hear that all went smoothly! How are you managing monitoring them and classes? Hope you're getting some rest, too .


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm so glad all went well - I was beginning to worry. She looks very happy with her twins.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Aww, I'm glad to hear that everything went smoothly and she is happily nursing her pups.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> So good to hear that all went smoothly! How are you managing monitoring them and classes? Hope you're getting some rest, too .


Yes! everything has been going great Dior puts in most of the work haha


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh that's good, I'm glad you prepared for the worst and expected the best. 

As a young lady, it would be worth the time to pause for an hour free of destractions, and reflect on the last 7 days on what you learned through the process so far and about yourself. 

Taking time to reflect and journal is a way to cement the life lessons learned.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Fantastic news! Good girl, Dior! Nice size puppies, too!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Lovely puppies -so cute. Glad that all went well.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I am glad everything went great! The puppies are adorable.


----------



## Girlmom (Jun 14, 2021)

So sweet! I am glad to see they are here


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Glad to hear everything went smoothly! And thanks for sharing the photos with us


----------

